# 13 month booking changes



## rahulgopi (Nov 23, 2016)

There used to be a trick to front run high demand locations before the 13 month mark by booking a throwaway studio at a low demand location and continue with the reservation past 13 month window to the high demand week.  This seem to have changed this year. 

As per the new rule, both locations should start in the 13 month window.  For e,g  you cannot essentially book a indio studio today and continue past the 13 month period and book Maui location.  

Agent was mentioning that this could help with availability at certain high demand locations, will see how that pans out.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 23, 2016)

But I assume that you can continue to book continuous weeks at 13th month at the same resort!?


----------



## rahulgopi (Nov 23, 2016)

sptung said:


> But I assume that you can continue to book continuous weeks at 13th month at the same resort!?



Yes,  I just booked from Dec 23rd - Dec 31 at Maui.  As long as the first day is in 13 month window, you may book upto 30 days in the same resort. If you try to add another segment, atleast a day of that segment should be inside 13 month window.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2016)

I can't find this rule your bringing up. The only rule I see on grouped reservations in red season is they are limited to 14 segments. It does not look like anything has changed regarding burning points and house keeping tokens to create a reservation by grouping segments. The only restriction is the 14 segments in red season meaning that you would not be able to reserve 30 days in a red season resort , reserving at the same resort, with one account. Each account can only book a max of 14 segments in red season.



> 10. Grouped Reservations consist of two or more consecutive Red Season reservations (segments) linked together so that the grouped segments comply with the seven-night minimum stay requirement. Grouped Reservation bookings can be facilitated to create one continuous vacation, booked for and occupied by the same guest(s). The individual segments can be at a single, or at multiple resorts. The first day of all segments must be within 13 months of check-in at the time of reservation. Additional segments can continue to be added to a Grouped Reservation until the total of all segments exceeds 14 nights, at which point no more segments can be added. Any further nights need to be booked as a separate reservation in compliance with the Guidelines. There is a 48 hour waiting period for any changes or modifications to a confirmed Grouped Reservation not in compliance with the Guidelines on the original date of booking.



Bill


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 25, 2016)

From https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/grouped_reservation_guideline.shtml



> *Changes to the Grouped Reservation Guideline*
> 
> As part of the Board's efforts to increase availability at the most sought after resorts, the Board of Directors for WorldMark, The Club recently updated the Grouped Reservation Guideline. The suggestion came from an owner who identified a scenario specific to grouped reservation booking patterns, which provided an advantage in booking beyond the 13 month window. This member also delivered to the board a possible solution to address the scenario.
> 
> *After evaluation, the Board approved an update to the grouped reservation guideline to require that all segments of a grouped reservation must be within the 13 month window at the time the reservation is made. The change is effective January 1, 2016.* Collectively, the Board of Directors feels this solution reinforces equitable access for all owners at the 13 month mark. The Board has asked that we continue working to identify opportunities to increase availability at the most sought after resorts. Please visit the Board of Directors page for more information on how your Board serves WorldMark owners.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks. 

I really do not see how this decision changes the ability to reserve a studio to burn days as part of a grouped reservation in the 13 month window. 

At 13 months and 1-7 days out of a desired location reservation, the requirement is is no different than what is stated in the booking guidelines. If I wanted New Orleans for Marti Gras for 7 nights, I can still burn up to 7 nights at any WM resort I choose that has availability, and then group the New Orleans unit for the next 7 nights, for a total of 14 nights in red season. There is no requirement that I actually check in once I have the reservation.


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 25, 2016)

You won't be able to make the whole reservation at once. Each piece needs to be at 13 months. So in your mardi gras example, you can't book the mardi gras segment until 13 months from check in there, so the cheap studio doesn't help you jump the line.

It made a huge difference in availability for this Christmas.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 25, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I really do not see how this decision changes the ability to reserve a studio to burn days as part of a grouped reservation in the 13 month window.



The difference is that all segments have to be red so you can't book a blue season studio.  In addition, EACH segment has to be at the 13 month mark.  So if you want to book starting Dec 24:  in the old system, you could book a blue studio at a different resort for as many days as you want, say starting Dec 20-24 and then book Dec 24 in advance of the booking window opening up.  Now, those studios have to be red season and you can't book the Dec 24 segment until the 13 month window opens for that segment.   So you can book a red studio on Nov 20 for 7 nights and then, on Nov 24, book the Dec 24 segment at the resort you want.  
The megarenters have already figured out a work around.   The best strategy is to use waitlist for exactly what you want.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks, I think I get it. I would need to book a reservation in red season at 13 months out and burn an entire week + housekeeping to make a grouped reservation that included my desired week. bummer !!  

Bill


----------



## ronparise (Nov 25, 2016)

sue1947 said:


> The megarenters have already figured out a work around.   The best strategy is to use waitlist for exactly what you want.



What's the work around?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 25, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Thanks, I think I get it. I would need to book a reservation in red season at 13 months out and burn an entire week + housekeeping to make a grouped reservation that included my desired week. bummer !!
> 
> Bill


Still missed. 
In your Mardi Gras example assuming you wast to make your New Orleans check in date for feb 9 2018  You will have to wait until Jan 9 2017 to make that reservation

In the old days you could make it the second leg of a grouped reservation reserving a studio somewhere else for check in feb 6 for 3 nights followed by the feb 9 reservation. 

You can't do that now. You have to wait until Jan 9


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 25, 2016)

ronparise said:


> What's the work around?



Ron,

I don't think there is a workaround except for the obvious ones which you already know:
- extra long reservation at the desired resort using lead-in days in the same unit as you are staying at.  But this can quickly get expensive as the prime desireable weeks are in red season and you can't split reservations between more than one renter
- "walking" reservations using multiple accounts and waitlists


----------



## ronparise (Nov 25, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> Ron,
> 
> I don't think there is a workaround except for the obvious ones which you already know:
> - lead-in throwaway days at the desired resort.  But this can quickly get expensive as the prime desireable weeks are in red season and you can't split reservations between more than one renter
> - "walking" reservations using multiple accounts and waitlists



I agree.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok, I think I get it. Thanks everyone.


----------

